# Waltham



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Just a quikie mon amigos.

I just picked up a 1950's/60's Waltham. Pictures to follow. Ticking away lovely. Dial not to brilliant but I'll work on that.

My question is that the 17 jewel swiss marked movement is named "CREATION WATCH CO SA." Would this be right or should I not get to excited???? There are no serial numbers I can see although the movement does look good. Not much info on the web that I can find anyway.

Any input would be welcomed.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't get too excited...... :stop: Waltham made their own movements, could be a swiss fake...... a nice picture would be great


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

harryblakes7 said:


> Don't get too excited...... :stop: Waltham made their own movements, could be a swiss fake...... a nice picture would be great


The Waltham brand has had several owners over the years and from about 1950 onward, they didn't produce their own movements.

I've seen them with Swiss, French, German, and Japanese movements.

However, they were typically signed Waltham rather than signed with some other company's name.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

streety said:


> Sorry photo took so long. As before any input welcome


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

New Years resolution is to get the hang of this photo malarky!!


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

One of my favorite watches:

a 1926 Waltham with a 15j 1898 movement in 14K case










I should have picked a better time to photo it so you could see both hands


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

My apologies, thought you meant Waltham Pocket Watch, possibly the best pocket watches ever made........ :to_become_senile:

It seems ironic that Waltham pressured the American Government to stop the swiss making copies of their watches, only to use swiss movements later on in the companies life........


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

harryblakes7 said:


> It seems ironic that Waltham pressured the American Government to stop the swiss making copies of their watches, only to use swiss movements later on in the companies life........


Yes, although I believe they had gone under and had different owners by then


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

The angled top plate on your Waltham is reminiscant of a Unitas movement, if you get a loupe or a magnifying glass and look under the balance **** you should see a makers mark, if it is a Unitas there should be a capital letter 'U' with a letter T inside it...

I have a very similar Waltham somewhere with a Swiss movement inside and mine runs sweetly, the problem with mine is that it's been gilded on a crappy base metal that looks like monkey metal (zinc alloy), the metal is grey and lacklustre :thumbsdown:

Nearly forgot to say, it's not a bad movement whoever made it as it has a compensated balance (those little screws around the outside of the balance wheel)..

John


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

johnbaz said:


> Hi
> 
> The angled top plate on your Waltham is reminiscant of a Unitas movement, if you get a loupe or a magnifying glass and look under the balance **** you should see a makers mark, if it is a Unitas there should be a capital letter 'U' with a letter T inside it...
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Had a closer look with a loupe under balance wheel. There is what appears to be a capital P enclosed within a mark I can only describe as a shield or "laid out animal pelt". Cant think of a better way to describe it really. And next to the screw head near spring tension adjuster are the letters SWU.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

streety said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


That would be a Peseux movement. That's a good maker. And quite a thin movement I guess?


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Have to agree with Chascomm looks like a Peseux 180 or 190 from the late forties to fiftys.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

poss a 210?

google ranfft pink pages and have a browse


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

"SWU" is Swiss trademark for import company Alben Semag, useless information i know :to_become_senile:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

As always, an education. Thanks gents. Dont you just love The Watch Forum.


----------

